# Charlie is finally home!



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Well he made it!!!!!!!!!

Charlie finally flew in at 5pm tonight. Once he was brave enough to get off my lap he lept straight into his bed. He adores Abbie our daughter and follows her everywhere and whimpers when he cant see her.
Hes had a good old bark at his reflection in the door and has jumped at her chair demanding playtime, so I hope he is settling in 
A couple of photos taken in the first half hour, will post more soon.
Thanks to everyone for your support during our travel saga


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh he is lovely! Enjoy your Puppymoon!! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news - phew, so glad he's finally touched down with you in sunny Guernsey.

Time to enjoy him now, he's a real beauty.


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

WOW charlie is absolutly georgeous. have lots of fun and cockapoo cuddles.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

glad you finally have your little curly one!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

so pleased he has finally arrived. Enjoy all of your cuddles.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG how gorgeous is little Charlie  Such a gorgeous colour! Enjoy your pup


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So pleased for you!........all good things come to those who wait!!! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Charlie is very sweet - love his colour and well worth all the trouble


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so glad you have Charlie home at last!! He is very cute. X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats. Let the fun times begin x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Quick update, Charlie was golden through the night. He whimpered for a couple of minutes but then nothing all night. When I got up he went straight outside for the toilet and no accidents during the night. I think if he could sit on my feet and be carried around he would. If I sit down he wont settle unless he is on my lap and last night he took to pulling my dressing gown to tell me he wanted to play.
he hasnt eaten yet so thats todays job..... 
I am so happy with him and cant imagine the house without him


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Ignore the food thing - hes just dived into his food bowl and is munching away!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh I'm so pleased you've finally got him home. He sounds like he's settling in really well! I can't wait to see more photos of him and hear about the adventures you have.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, the end of one saga - and the beginning of another, lovely one Lovely to see the snuggly pics of him, and what a clever boy with the toiletting!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yay :whoo: Lovely news that Charlie is settling in so well and none the wiser about the stress involved in getting him home!!! 
I just love the picture of him with his nose in your fluffy rug!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlie is definitely a darling, enjoy.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

arty2: YAY Charlie is home. Too stunning for words. Enjoy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:jumping::whoo:arty2::twothumbs::congrats:

Welcome home Charlie...such a gorgeous colour too :love-eyes:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! Charlie is home at last! 

He looks gorgeous and I am so glad to hear that all is going well so far.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So pleased for you and your family Sue ...

Charlie sounds like he is settling in well  

Enjoy life with a Cockapoo .. it really is the BEST 

He is gorgeous by the way xxx


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Charlie is adorable, really pleased you have him home with your family now.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Sue
Congratulations! on finally getting Charlie home you must all be so pleased. He looks absolutely gorgeous
Have lots of fun with him.
Best wishes
Tracy x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Tracy said:


> Hi Sue
> Congratulations! on finally getting Charlie home you must all be so pleased. He looks absolutely gorgeous
> Have lots of fun with him.
> Best wishes
> Tracy x


Thanks Tracy, hows Barney doing? Charlie is settling but as he has spent most of the night asleep i have feeling it will be a long night!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks awena, hes a very cuddly baby wanting lots of mummy cuddles inbetween games of tug of war with his favourite rabbit toy


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Wish you lots of lovely times with your gorgeous little boy xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you have him- safe home with mummy.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

So glad you have Charlie home with you at last. He's a gorgeous little chap. We got our little red girl Bo from Janice just over 3 weeks ago and adore her. I'm sure Charlie will have the same fun loving temperament.


----------

